# Making my own live rock



## xgunslingerx (Mar 21, 2012)

I have decided to run a saltwater tank with just fish and live rock, but don't exactly have the money to pay for 40 lbs of live rock at the moment. My question is what's stopping me from cleaning some concrete block and using that as a means for live rock if I run live sand in the tank? Concrete is the material they use to make artificial reefs.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Concrete will A. Leech the alkalinity and PH from your tank unless you spend a considerable amount of time curing it and B. isn't porous enough to provide nearly the amount of filtration live or dry rock will. You can, however, make your own by mixing concrete, crushed coral/oyster shell, rock salt, aragonite sand etc, but it has some risks and you have to cure it until it stops leeching your water.

Ultimately, dry rock isn't really that much more expensive if you find it at the right place.

Also, most live sand that pet stores sell is worthless. You would need to seed with at least a small amount of live rock.


----------



## xgunslingerx (Mar 21, 2012)

Sounds good. I guess I will just have to buy some live rock then. If the live sand is worthless then I will just run with regular sand.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I know people have had success using concrete block but it might not be straightforward because of it leaching stuff. If you are patient enough to cure the block for several months it is worth considering.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

xgunslingerx said:


> Sounds good. I guess I will just have to buy some live rock then. If the live sand is worthless then I will just run with regular sand.


GARF.ORG - The reef aquarium place

This guy makes his own rock. He has some ideas for you on how to get it done.


----------

